# Chopin full etudes CD



## Portato (Nov 13, 2007)

I can't find CD recordings in stores that only contain chopin etudes from op. 25 and op.28
Anybody knows where to find it or download it?


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

The Op. 28 are _Preludes_. The two large sets of Etudes are the Op. 10 and Op. 25, containing 12 works each.

Are you looking for a cd with Preludes Op. 28 and Etudes op. 25? Or Preludes Opp. 10 and 25...


----------



## Portato (Nov 13, 2007)

i think i need both if i can find it


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

In all my record browsing experience I've never come across such a recording. I don't think the Op. 25 and Op. 28 would even fit on a single CD... but I could be wrong.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Portato said:


> i think i need both if i can find it


Both three?


----------



## oisfetz (Dec 11, 2006)

24 preludes op.28+prelude op.14+prelude op.post.+Rondo op.1+rondo op.5;
Garrick Ohlsson, Arabesque Recordings Z6629


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Hexameron said:


> In all my record browsing experience I've never come across such a recording. I don't think the Op. 25 and Op. 28 would even fit on a single CD... but I could be wrong.


If the pianist is Alfred Cortot, the Etudes Opp. 10 and 25 plus the Preludes Op. 28 take about 85 minutes in total.


----------



## Portato (Nov 13, 2007)

thx i'll try find it ^^


----------

